# Max will be gone tomorrow



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have some extremely sad news. Max, our oldest chihuahua will be put to sleep tomorrow at 4:30 at the vets. He is 16 and a half years old and has been in poor health for a couple of years and this past week or so has drastically gotten much worse. He is blind and deaf and in the past few days cannot walk, so we have to carry him outside to potty and then carry him back in. He is suffering and is in pain. He hasn't wanted to eat the past couple days but has drank some water. His spirit is gone and it's just the shell of his body that is left now. This is so sad, it's hard to let go and I've been crying the past 2 days.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am so very very sorry.  I know how hard this must be for you, you will be in my prayers!!. Max had a wonderfully happy life i'm sure. Run free at the rainbow bridge max.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

im so sorry to hear ur extreamly sad news... must be terrible for u right now.
Lots of hugs to Max and you xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh Shelly I am so very sorry  I hope you have a wonderful last day with your baby boy, and that you find comfort knowing he will be in a better place with no more owwies


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am SO sorry. That is exactly our story with our boy. His last 3 days he would not eat and we carried him out and had to hold him up to potty. Bless his heart and yours.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry poor max  hope you guys have a good last day at least you know it's for the best.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry  It doesn't seem fair that dogs have such short lifespans... I hope you'll find comfort in knowing that Max had a long life filled with love, and you're giving him the most unselfish gift. 

Run free, Max.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.  I know how hard this must be for you, just know you are doing the most loving thing you can for him. I'm glad you had so many wonderful years together. 

You and your sweet Max will be in my thoughts tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so so sorry!
Will be thinking of you and Max. xx


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss  
I also went through the extact same thing with my Shih Tzu Barney in June 2010; he stopped eating and walking and it was like his spirit had left him and she just would stare off into space and we knew it was time.
You had many wonderful years with your baby and he will always hold a special place in your heart.

Jenna


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

HEAVEN'S DOGGY-DOOR

My best friend closed his eyes last night,
As his head was in my hand.
The Doctors said he was in pain,
And it was hard for him to stand.

The thoughts that scurried through my head,
As I cradled him in my arms.
Were of his younger, puppy years,
And OH...his many charms.

Today, there was no gentle nudge
With an intense "I love you gaze",
Only a heart thats filled with tears
Remembering our joy filled days.

But an Angel just appeared to me,
And he said, "You should cry no more,
GOD also loves our canine friends,
HE's installed a 'doggy-door"!

God bless Max :'(


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this!  At least you know he had the best possible life and loved you very very very much. You did everything you could for him, don't forget that. I will be thinking about you and Max! *HUGS* to you both!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry! Even when you know its the right thing to do, letting go is very hard.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

see your post on fb shelly, again im very sorry


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Very heartbreaking for you. Sixteen years is a wonderful life, though. After the tears have managed to subside a bit, don't forget to celebrate the many great years of love that you have given each other.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You are doing the best thing for your baby,i know it's so hard but for the best ,there comes a time when it has to be done for their sake."HUGS"


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I am so sorry x
sending hugs x x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know this is a difficult thing to have to do but it is the quality of life you have to look at and you are making the best decision for him. I had to do this for my past Dane and it was devastating. Prayers are with you and Max


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Run free at the bridge Max.

RIP xx


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news, it's so hard losing a much loved pet, but you will meet again at rainbow bridge


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Im so sorry, thats such a difficult choice to have to make. Will be thinking of you and Max tomorrow.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Shelly, i am so sorry, i know this is for the best cause he is sufferinig. we had Max for a couple different secret exchanges and loved seeing the pics of Max. He lived a good long life


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max. He has had a great life with you, and even though it's so hard to let go, you are doing what's best for him. He will be free of pain now. And you will always have the wonderful memories of your time together. He has lived a good long life. Sooo sorry.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Shelly, that is so sad. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Max has had a good long life and he couldn't have had a better family to grow old in. Rest in peace Max.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Rest in peace little guy.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I"m so sorry. Max sounds likes he had a wonderful life and is so loved. (((hugs))) for you.


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that, it must be very hard for you after so many years. Big hugs from us here and we will be thinking of you tomorrow. x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Shelly, more (((((HUGS))))) to you I am so sorry. He will wait for you at the bridge and you will meet again.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He is a muched loved dog, he'll be missed teribbly. We will say a prayer for him. I am sorry for the loss of your swet Max.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Shelly I am so sorry ((Hugs))


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It is always so hard to do this, even when you know it is the right decision. Reading your post made me tear up and hold my Chippy a little closer. I have such a lump in my throat, and I can imagine how you feel right now. My prayers are with you and your little guy.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Shelly. Max knows that you love him very much, and he loves you and your family too. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you and Max. 

If it should be that I grow weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test.

We have had many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so,
The time has come, please let me go.

I know in time that you will see,
The kindness that you did for me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve, it must be you
Who had this painful thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, all these years,
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.

Rest in peace, sweet Max...


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so sorry...


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

how heartbreaking for you.
i am so sorry.
*hugs*


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't find the right words to say.. I am incredibly sorry. This is the greatest act of love, I just wish he wasn't sick.  He will be free from his pain, and he can play with my Max at rainbow bridge. I'm thinking of you, and if you ever want to talk, you can PM me anytime because sadly, I know what you'll be going through! 
Praying for you and Max. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg sweetie, I am so terribly sorry. I know how hard this is. My mom had to put her dog down 2 years ago. My thoughts and prayers are with you *hugs* Bless you Max and I'm thankful you had a wonderful life with a family who cared for you little man. God bless you and your family hon. I'll be thinking about you.... *Hugs*


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My heart is with you Shelly. I know how you feel. Same thing with our little Pee-Wee a few years ago...He was deaf, blind and could not walk anymore...he was 22 years old.
We wish that they could be with us forever....
So sorry to hear this sad news and you will be in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sorry you are having to go through this.At least you know he had a happy life with you.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry...


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you and max hugs.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

poor thing, atleast he wont hurt anymore. Stay strong hunny.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You are in my thoughts today


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure on the time difference but be strong today, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

very sad news, im so sorry, xx


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

very sad , one of the hardest things to do  my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I wish I could rush over there to FL and just hug you. My heart is breaking for you and your family!! Please please give Max a kiss from me & my girls.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry, i really feel for you and Max right now, I will keep you in my thoughts the next few days  keep your chin up, Max would have wanted you to! xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I just wanted to say that my thoughts and prayers are with you today. I know how heart broken you are feeling I wish I could just give you a huge hug. Max we love you & we'll miss you! Thank you for making your mommy so happy with all the great years. Bless your soul little one.


With tearful eyes we watched you
and saw you pass away
and although we loved you dearly
we could not make you stay.

God saw you getting tired
and a cure was not to be
so he put his arms around you
and whispered, Come with Me.

--


God looked around his garden and he found an empty place,
He then looked down upon this earth and saw your tired face.
He put his arms around you and lifted you to rest.
God's Garden must be beautiful, He always takes the best.
He knew that you were suffering, He knew that you were in pain.
He knew that you would never get well on earth again.
He saw that the road was getting rough and the hills were hard to climb,
So he closed your weary eyelids and whispered
"PEACE BE THINE".
It broke our hearts to lose you, but you didn't go alone,
For parts of us went with you the day God called you home


Rest in Peace Max.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I am so so sorry. I know how hard it is to make this decision and carry it through. You are doing the best for him. He's had a good long and happy life. 

Hugs to you


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Shelly you are in my thoughts and prayers today (((((HUGS))))) we are always here for you. We had to put our big boy Max down the day before Thanksgiving. It was so hard but he couldn't get up to go potty either because of his back legs. Lee would carry him outside and bring him back as well......I am so so sorry...You are doing the right thing ......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking of you today, Shelly. I know how hard this day will be for you. Please know we are all here for you. xx


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, not an easy choice to make.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thinking of you! ((((Hugs))))


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Shelly, I'm so sorry to hear about this. Max has obviously had a long & happy life. It just stinks to have to be the one to make the decision for him--but it is a decision you can make knowing he will be in a much better place and free from any pain & suffering he may otherwise endure. I'll be sending my thoughts & hugs your way....


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

So very sorry  xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> I just wanted to say that my thoughts and prayers are with you today. I know how heart broken you are feeling I wish I could just give you a huge hug. Max we love you & we'll miss you! Thank you for making your mommy so happy with all the great years. Bless your soul little one.
> 
> 
> With tearful eyes we watched you
> ...


That poem made me tear up.
It is really touching!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hugs & thinking about you today Shelly...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thinking of you today....very sorry


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thinking of you and Max. What an impossible day, Im sorry.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Praying for God to give you strength and peace on this difficult day.
So sorry.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you each and everyone for all the kind comments and prayers and poems. They mean a tremendous lot to me. Yesterday was one of the hardest days to go through. I'm still crying for him and we miss him tremendously! :crybaby: There's always going to be a part of me missing....like a part of me went with him when he took his last breath. I love him so much!:love9: This hurts so bad.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

**HUGS**
we all are here for you if you find you want to talk.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My dear dear friend, I am so sorry for your loss. Max has long been one of my most favorite chi's. He reminds me so much of my Bu. It hurts me so bad, I can't imagine how devastated you are. It's strange how attached we can get with our dear friends babies. I'll miss you Max. Love and hugs, Lin.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

RIP beautiful Max xxoo


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Shelly.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and Max. I never know quite what to say to someone facing this decision, but my warmest thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Terri said:


> That poem made me tear up.
> It is really touching!!


I was glad I found that poem, the first thing I thought of when I read this post. =( It's so sad. 



Pookypeds said:


> Thank you each and everyone for all the kind comments and prayers and poems. They mean a tremendous lot to me. Yesterday was one of the hardest days to go through. I'm still crying for him and we miss him tremendously! :crybaby: There's always going to be a part of me missing....like a part of me went with him when he took his last breath. I love him so much!:love9: This hurts so bad.


I'm so sorry honey *Hugs* I know how much this hurts. My thoughts and prayers will be with you. Max was so loved!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. May God bless and give you comfort and peace. R.I.P, sweet Max.

Jeanette


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So very sorry for your deepest loss. I cannot even imagine how you feel. God bless you and Max.......


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you all for everything.....the kind words, comments and poems. This is so hard to get through. I love Max, my Pooky, soooo much and I miss him greatly!


----------



## mrsmdressup (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I had to put my Finnegan (a Jack Russell/Shitzu mix) to sleep on December 13, 2010 after 16 magical years together. It's the most difficult thing I ever had to do but it was the right thing to do. I didn't think I'd ever feel joy again until Ziggy Stardust came into my life just 6 days ago. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Pookypeds said:


> Thank you all for everything.....the kind words, comments and poems. This is so hard to get through. I love Max, my Pooky, soooo much and I miss him greatly!


He sure was a lucky little boy being so loved by you! I'm so thankful he made his way into your life to be loved and cared for, for so long! What a great mama you are and always will be to him! Max is very and pain free now!  God bless his little soul. *Hugs* hon I know it's so hard


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thinking of u right now  ((hugs)))


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so so sorry.You are in my thoughts and prayers.you gave him a wonderful long life so be proud.Sleep peaceful and pain free little one:angel13:.hugs from ireland.xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------

